# New pic of Bella



## bshcatz (Oct 16, 2008)

This is our new queen to be!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

So cute.....beautiful pic


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Isn't she pretty!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

she is so cute!!:thumbup:


----------



## munchbunch (Dec 13, 2008)

She's a sweetie!


----------



## missdaisy (Dec 13, 2008)

What a little poppet


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Bella is adorable,such a pretty girl too:thumbup:


----------



## Percysdad (Dec 14, 2008)

Aaaah what a beauty...I've just showed my wife and she is 'in love' !!


----------



## katbabe (Dec 10, 2008)

ah what a gorjus baby


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Aww she is so cute and her name really suits her...keep the pictures coming


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

shes looking gorgeous very sweet, good luck for the future, and keep us posted as to how she gets on,


----------



## pippa69 (Dec 14, 2008)

What a sweetiepie.


----------

